# Castorfan's French Vanilla Swirl



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

Testing one of the recipes Heartsong created (thank you!).
My husband said this one looks good enough to eat.
Seems a shame to slice this loaf....except a giant hunk of soap
isn't good for much, huh? I left goat milk in it so it would
be more of a cream/tan color (French Vanilla).







Here's the label:






Yes, I will slice it.  








SOAP UPDATE THE NEXT DAY: FAILURE -- It's a rebatch, brown soap. I would have kept it if it hadn't been for the white marks (fragrance marks?). I'll mix it with something else and it will be fine. I'll try the fragrance in a WHITE soap before I scream that it discolors.


----------



## MsDee (Aug 6, 2009)

It looks Delicious!! I bet it smells Awesome.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

It looks beautiful , love the fancy top . I wish I could smell it . Very nice 

Kitn


----------



## Vic1963 (Aug 6, 2009)

OOOOOOOOhh,  I loooooooooove it !


----------



## chrisinflorida (Aug 6, 2009)

Way cool.  Love that top.

Chris


----------



## LJA (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow...that label is awesomely pornographic...lol
JK


----------



## heyjude (Aug 6, 2009)

Looks like pulled taffy!! Yum..    

Jude


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

LJA said:
			
		

> Wow...that label is awesomely pornographic...lol
> JK



Hey LJA, I'll have to send you a bar of the new soap I'm creating:

"Brain Soap" 
"for your dirty mind"

It's pink and white marbled. 
LOL


----------



## LJA (Aug 6, 2009)

CastorFan said:
			
		

> LJA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ROTFL!!!  That actually made me laugh out loud....lol.


----------



## GrumpyOldWoman (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice!
I like the color too.  Usually vanillas get too dark for my liking.  Great job!


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

I'll post more photos later after slicing etc, but the site said bendel vanilla did NOT discolor the soap ---- I believe it's turning dark caramel....time will tell -- smells wonderful -- in the meantime, think I better come up with another name for that soap.


----------



## jarvan (Aug 6, 2009)

The top looks like a separate layer from the bottom? Is it? Looks like curls created out of taffy! It looks good enough to eat.  Well done.


----------



## soapbubble (Aug 6, 2009)

CastorFan - great job!  It does look good enough to eat!

How did you do those great swirls on top??


----------



## topcat (Aug 6, 2009)

Beautiful textured top - awesome soap!  Would love to see cut pics too, pretty please.  At least you will have the photo to remember it all in one piece :wink: 

Tanya


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

soapbubble said:
			
		

> How did you do those great swirls on top??



I played with the soap with a spoon, and as it thickened, I was able to do more with it. Got this effect and stopped playing. I think the top may end up being lighter colored than the bottom because of that -- maybe I mixed in air as I played, making the top lighter.

I swear, I bought this bendel bean fragrance because it did NOT discolor soap, but I think it's just like every other vanilla fragrance = brown. I'll post sliced photos, but waiting to see what color it ends up being. Right now? I'm not happy.


----------



## heartsong (Aug 6, 2009)

*x*

that is some gorgeous soap!  :shock: 

beautiful texture!  you can blame me for the discoloration-everytime i soap with goatsmilk, it does darken, it must be the milk sugar (?)  and honey that scorches.  without it, it is the same color as my unscented soap, an eggshell white.

sorry if i forgot to tell you!  :roll:  the older you get, the more your memory fails! (im' so ashamed!)

maybe name it "french kiss"?  that should stop traffic!  :shock:


----------



## oldragbagger (Aug 7, 2009)

Castor, you have to be one of the most creative people ever.  Not only with your soaps, but with your labels too!!  Are you a graphic artist?  And please tell me what program you use to do your labels?

The soap is gorgeous.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

SOAP UPDATE THE NEXT DAY: FAILURE -- It's a rebatch, brown soap. I would have kept it if it hadn't been for the white marks (fragrance marks?). I'll mix it with a new batch of white and it will be fine. 

I'll try the fragrance in a plain WHITE soap before I scream that it discolors.

I use Paint Shop Pro for the labels and no, I'm not a professional. I've used the program at least 12 years and know about 1/8th of what it can do. I've studied marketing/advertising/layout design just by reading books.

Oh well, instead of new soap, this weekend, I'll be re-batching this French Vanilla and the pink Lucky girl soap -- not together, but separate re-batching. Seems I have to make a lot of my soap TWICE! LOL

I'll post another photo here when the French Vanilla is re-batched. 
I ain't finished yet!

..and Heartsong, you shouldn't feel responsible. I know milk and honey darkens....I just didn't expect this dark (and still believe the vanilla fragrance is contributing also, but time will tell that for sure). I'm sure this is a great soap recipe -- so I'm not upset -- like I said, I ain't finished yet! LOL


----------



## heyjude (Aug 7, 2009)

awwww.... I think it looks nice even with the white marks. They give the soap character.  8) 

Jude


----------



## heartsong (Aug 7, 2009)

*x*

:shock:  that's really got me going! 

normally i like it with a "hint" of cream, and i will use 1/8 tsp ppo ipanema gold mica, and it's never come out that dark!  if i'm going to do a 2 color and need it a little whiter, i use 1/2 tsp white mica ppo, to brighten it up a bit.

i'm going to soap it tomorrow morning in my 2" pvc pipe, and we'll compare notes.

the oils will be using: coconut/lard/olive/pko/castor & st. acid. 

rtcp and gel.

i suppose i better get ready to "eat a little crow" for dinner!


----------



## heartsong (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: x*



			
				heartsong said:
			
		

> :shock:  that's really got me going!
> 
> normally i like it with a "hint" of cream, and i will use 1/8 tsp ppo ipanema gold mica, and it's never come out that dark!  if i'm going to do a 2 color and need it a little whiter, i use 1/2 tsp white mica ppo, to brighten it up a bit.
> 
> ...



i'm back!   

okay, just unwrapped my soap-no discoloration. i used 1 oz f/o ppo.
i used a heating pad to kick-start the gel.

naturally, i forgot to use the white mica, so it is exactly the same color as my unscented soap-a light beige/eggshell color.

BTW, the white mica i use is the "satin white/low sheen" from tkb trading. looked at the unci and it contains 50% titanium dioxide.  i've had nothing but grief with t.d. but this one works great-go figure!  :shock: maybe it's the mica in it that makes it behave better?

guess i'll go defrost some hamburger for meatloaf tonight!


----------



## hem06 (Aug 13, 2009)

The white streaks are probably coconut.  What temp did you soap at?

Personally, I like brown soap


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

80


----------

